
Ask HN: Anyone getting a mild shock from the chassis of their 2018 MacBook Pro? - cyberferret
I purchased one of the latest MacBook Pros online in November 2018, and noticed a strange problem with it.  When it is <i>plugged in</i> to a wall socket, whenever I touch or run my finger along any of the metal casing&#x2F;chassis, I can feel a slight electrical charge tingling my fingers.  It is a bit like those toy prank guns etc. that send a little jolt up your hand when you press the trigger, or what you get when you touch one of those electric fly swats - only a lot milder.<p>The problem goes completely away when it is running on battery.  As I don&#x27;t know anyone else who has one locally, I can&#x27;t verify it by checking someone else&#x27;s MBP. I also live thousands of miles from an Apple Store and cannot go in to get it checked.<p>Is this a common thing with the new MBPs, or do I have a faulty unit (or faulty power pack)?
======
pinewurst
They've been like that for years, not just the newest ones. It's a grounding
thing - if you can use the three prong plug instead of the two prong, it
should be better.

------
cpach
I have also experienced this from time to time, IIRC, with PC laptops as well.
FWIW I live in Sweden.

Edit: This article on Super User has some more info:
[https://superuser.com/questions/1103456/laptop-surface-
vibra...](https://superuser.com/questions/1103456/laptop-surface-vibrating-
because-of-ungrounded-adapter)

------
crispinb
I used to get this from my 2013 MBP when I used it without the extension cord
(which at least in Australia is earthed). For some reason the extensionless
plug didn't have a connection to the power supply's earth. It was a bit
disconcerting, but never caused me an actual problem.

------
the_arun
Also depends - in which country you are using it. If you are using this in
India/240V this has been there for ages.

------
tlb
There's probably a fault in your power adapter. You should replace it before
it really zaps you.

